# Split Penis?



## HVans (Feb 19, 2019)

A few days ago I bought a new 8 week old Lionhead buck for my breeding stock but his Penis doesnt look right to me. I showed the breeder I bought him from and she says it looks normal to her. 

I'm thinking split penis.  What do you think?


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 20, 2019)

8 weeks is very early to tell. they go through some changes as they mature. I'd definatly watch it and make sure he matures into a more normal penis. I've had 3 Velveteen lops that I was concerned about, 1 was finally normal at 10 months, the  other 2 never were and I culled at 10 months. Of course they mature slower than a lionhead.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 20, 2019)

That doesn't look 'normal' to me. Whether it turns out to be 'functional' will remain to be seen.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2019)

What do I know? I do weekly checks of my rabbits. I went back and forth on one, finally was sure it was a doe. Three days before a show at 12 weeks old—I really don't know how he hid it so well all that time. Never had one do that before in 8 years! 

But I agree it does not look normal and quite possibly is split.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 20, 2019)

I suspect the long-standing joke about visits from the "sex-change fairy" may owe its existence to bucks with partial splits. When body parts are tiny, it can be hard to tell if you are looking at a dot or a dash, but by 8 weeks, you_ should_ be able to tell. I have seen some very experienced rabbit breeders with a junior buck entered in a junior doe class; I wonder how many had partial splits?


----------

